# IMAGE Skincare ORMEDIC sheer pink lip enhancement complex



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Give your lips that extra plump for puckering up with the *IMAGE Skincare ORMEDIC sheer pink lip enhancement complex*. The subtly tinted lip moisturizer instantly infuses lips with soothing hydration, while improving the appearance and volume of lip contours. It diminishes fine lines and contains an anti-aging complex that supports collagen in the lips, so they look naturally firm and full. This lip enhancement complex offers a beautifully sheer, rosy tint. ($19; IMAGESkincare.com.)


----------

